# need a flat surface



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just acquired a new Stanley #4 smoothing plane, but it needs to have the sole flattened and trued up. I don't have anything flat enough over sufficient length that I can use to lap the sole against. Does anyone have a suggestion for where I can get something long enough to lap this kind of plane? A nice long piece of 1/2" float glass would be perfect, but I don't know where to buy such a thing without having to order a huge pane which is way more than I need.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Have any stone counter fabricators nearby? A small piece of marble or granite outta work


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kevin,
What MD said. Find a local granite shop in your area and they should be able to fix you up with a sink cutout. They usually throw most of those pieces away. Should be flat enough for you to flatten that plane amongst other things.
Mike Hawkins


----------

